# Going on a cruise, got a question on Havana Humidor in The Atlantis



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Puffers, I'll be Nassau, Turks, and Puerto Rico at the end of the month. My only option for picking up cigars will be in Nassau. 
Everyone says that the Havana Humidor has authentic Cubans, even though they're not LCDH. Here's my question: 

I keep hearing that although they carry the Real Deal, they are Very Expensive. I'm in NY, so I'm kind of used to paying a premium for any cigar. (almost impossible to find one under $10) So, does anyone have a price list for them, or can give me an idea of what to pick up, and at what price?

I've also heard good things about Graycliff cigars, and might check them out as well, but really wanted to pick up a couple of decent Cubans to enjoy on the ship, so something not too pricey, and good ROTT would be ideal.

Thanks!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Everything I have read says the only way to get the real deal is to buy from LCDH when you are in the Caribbean. 

I know I would hate to pay top dollar for fakes, no matter how good tasting/looking the fakes may be.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I have not been there but am going to Nassau on a cruise in Decemberout of NYC. Its my understanding from a reliable source that Atlantis and Greycliffe are both good to go.


----------



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Everything I have read says the only way to get the real deal is to buy from LCDH when you are in the Caribbean.
> 
> I know I would hate to pay top dollar for fakes, no matter how good tasting/looking the fakes may be.


I hear what you're saying, and normally I would agree, but too many people, seemingly reliable, say that those in the Havana Humidor are real. Besides, I truly doubt that The Atlantis would allow a merchant inside the hotel to sell fakes. I think they have too much of a reputation to uphold. I could be wrong though, but I doubt it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ain't no real Cubans in the Bahamas!
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Ain't no real Cubans in the Bahamas!
> Enjoy your trip!


Thanks Tony, but are you REALLY sure? I know all of the ones on the beach are fake, but in The Atlantis, I find it hard to believe those are fake too.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Redwyvern said:


> I think they have too much of a reputation to uphold. I could be wrong though, but I doubt it.


I don't think I've EVER seen a real cuban cigar in a hotel and I've been to most the Caribbean island more than once.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The owner has a video somewhere of him showing off his Behike humidor. Complete fakes.

He was selling Cohiba Gran Reservas for $15 a pop just a few years ago.

It is well established that he sells fakes.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I have been there and if that place sell fakes they are the best damn fake I have ever seen. The staff is very friendly, knowledgeable, and the girl that works there is very easy on the eyes. The Humidor Is beautiful and well stocked. And they even have a house blend that is not to bad either and a guy rolling them right there in the lounge.

The prices however are like most everything on Paradise Island. OUTRAGEOUS!!! In a drunken stupor I spent $36 on a PSD4 and I don't even want to bring up the memory of what I spent on a BHK54...

While I am in no way an expert on spotting fakes. I believe that they are the real deal.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Adam, the owner, made a video of his rare collection. This included a Behike humidor, worth tens of thousands of dollars.

He was selling these rare cigars for a great deal of money. To rich, and uninformed Americans.

Unfortunately, his cigars were of a size that never existed. The video is infamous.

He tried to cover his deception by saying his humidor was a specially made one. That's just silly.

So, while it is possible that some of the cigars he sells are genuine, he definitely sells HTF fakes.

I think you might have better luck inside the casino at the craps table...


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

bpegler said:


> I think you might have better luck inside the casino at the craps table...


I can speak from experience that there is no luck in he Atlantis casino... i was playing roulette and 3 times in a row i lost on an large outside bet (odd) to (green 00)


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Bring your own and you won't be disappointed. ....


----------



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

bpegler said:


> The owner has a video somewhere of him showing off his Behike humidor. Complete fakes.
> 
> He was selling Cohiba Gran Reservas for $15 a pop just a few years ago.
> 
> It is well established that he sells fakes.


Thanks Bpegler, that's why I come here, to get the real info. I bought an RyJ last year while there for $20, and thought it was real. I won't be taken again this year.
Thanks again TonyBrooklyn, I shoulda taken your word for fact and left it at that!

Thanks everyone, I'll bring my own NC, and stay on the lookout for a legit online vendor. :-(


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Ain't no real Cubans in the Bahamas!
> Enjoy your trip!


LOL!! I was just there last week. I saw a sign for a store with Cubans and for a split second was going to look...then I came to my senses and walked right on by.


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

went to graycliff when I was in Nassau. Regrettably the factory is closed on Sunday. The hotel had a small selection only of graycliffs, I bought a couple sticks. I remember liking the matchbook more than the cigars. 

It was my understanding at the time that it was a place to get real Cubans, not that I would have known back then what to look for.


----------

